# iexplorer.exe - Fehlermeldung!



## Michael Och (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo, seit kurzem hat mein Computer einen riesen Macke, also genauer gesagt der Internetexplorer (Standart Microsoft XP). Jedesmal wenn ich eine HTML/HTM Datei rechts oder doppelt anklicke, kommt die Angehängte Fehlermeldung, was kann ich tun? Formatieren möchte ich eher weniger, also wenns was geben würde, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Michael Och - der traurige..


----------



## Michael Och (27. Februar 2004)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber hier nochmals ein Error der kommt, auch seit kurzem.
Sorry!

MfG Michael


----------



## Sweetlover (27. Februar 2004)

Also es ist ja schon bekannt, dass der IE nicht unbedingt fehlerfrei ist.
Also ich würde ich deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren.

Ansonsten evtl. auf einen anderen Browser umsteigen (falls nötig).


----------



## Sergo (27. Februar 2004)

Naja,..ich hatte auch mal das Problem,.ich weis nicht welchen IE du hast  Ich hatte den IE6 und wie ich das bekommen hab, hab ich den IE --> DEinstalliert, und Firefox (Mozilla) installiert. 

mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. Februar 2004)

Hast du die komischen Dinger in die erste Fehlermeldung gemalt, oder kommen die so?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2004)

Ich hab zwar kein XP, hatte aber mal genauso ein Problem... ständig hat sich was willkürlich verabschiedet.

Da die Adresse bei beiden Meldungen die gleiche ist, scheint der Fehler nicht in den angegebenen Programmen zu liegen, sondern in einer Systemdatei, auf welche beide zugreifen.
Bei mir war es dereinst comctl32.dll ....die hab ich neu raufgespielt, dann war alles wieder gut.

Falls XP sowas wie eine Systemdateiprüfung hat, lass die doch mal durchlaufen...vielleicht findet die ja etwas.

Oder gucke nach, was sich an der Adresse "749323a3" befindet.
auch da kann ich nur sagen, wie es bei mir geht...
start>programme>zubehör>systemprogramme>systeminformationen>Softwareumgebung>geladene 32-Bit-Module

da stehen die einzelnen Dateien und ganz rechts davon der Adressbereich, welchen sie belegen.
Guck nach, in wessen Adressbereich die "749323a3" fällt, und pack sie neu rauf.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch ne Systemwiederherstellung...vielleicht bringt die ja etwas.


----------



## Michael Och (27. Februar 2004)

Ich versuchs mal, danke

Ja ich hab die heulenden Smilies rein kopiert.. sollten meine Gefühle ausdrücken^^.

MfG Michael

EDIT: ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll. Kann man die run... datei ersetzen?


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. Februar 2004)

Ah, Smileys sind das 
Du Armer - steig auf Mozilla um!


----------



## Michael Och (27. Februar 2004)

Das liegt ned am IExplorer sondern an ner anderen Darei, danke für eure Hilfen, aber was könnt ich sonst noch tun? Kann man die Dateien nicht ersetzen?


----------



## Stoned eichel (1. März 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal mit dem IE das war ne nervige angelegenheit und´ich hab das so acuh nett weg bekommen. Bis ich mir bei google den Popup Blocker geholt habe danach hatte ich keine probleme mehr und der Fehler kamm bei mir auch nett mehr wieder!


----------

